
Canadian Internet Registry Authority put together a set of Canadian stock images - ENOTTY
https://cira.ca/stock-images/gallery
======
burke
Has anyone else been really rubbed the wrong way by their recent “don’t be a
traitor” campaign? [http://strategyonline.ca/2019/09/27/cira-brands-people-
witho...](http://strategyonline.ca/2019/09/27/cira-brands-people-without-ca-
websites-as-traitors/)

~~~
def8cefe
What about it bothers you?

~~~
burke
The impulse to nationalism feels distasteful, even as a joke.

------
notatoad
Also discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21789971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21789971)

~~~
ENOTTY
Nuts, I checked for dupes, but I didn't use the acronym!

------
Kephael
This is a lame guerrilla marketing campaign. If you aren't running a serious
business with a .com TLD you don't know what you're doing. You might even be
punished by search engines for not using a .com TLD.

~~~
kohtatsu
Get both, redirect to .ca, ???, profit.

